# Ski Sundown (night): Monday, 2/11/2008



## Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a definite, but I'd like to make this happen. Should pick up some natural over the weekend so hopefully the bumps will be skiing great!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2008)

If I am a good boy and get my chores and family time in I should be able to make this.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

What's your status Greg?  I have the wife's blessing for this.  I'd like to get a sess in before Wednesday.


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll be there working.  Say hi if you see me (though I'm usually over on Sunnyside).


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> What's your status Greg?  I have the wife's blessing for this.  I'd like to get a sess in before Wednesday.



Haven't ran it by my wife yet (too soon after my MRG foray). Shouldn't be a problem though, I'd imagine...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Haven't ran it by my wife yet (too soon after my MRG foray). Shouldn't be a problem though, I'd imagine...



Famous last words...  I'm there regardless.  The itch is bad.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 9, 2008)

i'd like to but i'm going out with some friends tonight.  we'll see if she lets me out of the house two nights in a row.

Greg, whats the weather like over there.  We've had mostly snow here but real real wet.  some rain mixed in at times.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> Greg, whats the weather like over there.  We've had mostly snow here but real real wet.  some rain mixed in at times.



2"+ of heavy wet snow. Not a lot, but the ground is totally white again and the trees are pretty. A couple more inches expected tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm in tomorrow night. ETA is between 7 and 7:30 pm.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm obviously out since Carrie has to work...   I'm itching to get out BAD too! 

The conditions looked pretty good there today.  The little bit of fresh snow was nice too, but it was pretty wet, if not niar, when I was heading home.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm in tomorrow night. ETA is between 7 and 7:30 pm.



Nice.  I'll be on skis by 6.  You know where to find me.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Skier/boardercross tonight. That should be interesting to watch from the lift.


----------



## marcski (Feb 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Skier/boardercross tonight. That should be interesting to watch from the lift.



It's going to be cold as a witches' ti**y tonight.  Have fun boys and bundle up!!!    (probably a good night for skier/border cross...as they won't feel the hits they'll be numb from the cold!).


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Skier/boardercross tonight. That should be interesting to watch from the lift.


I meant to post that.  I was talking to one of the terrain park guys last night and he said they'll be shutting down that course around 6PM to prepare.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

Any idea if we will still have access to Nor Easter?


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Any idea if we will still have access to Nor Easter?


It sounds like Upper Nor'Easter and Stinger are what will be closed.  According to their website, you can still access Lower Nor'Easter via Canyon Run.  (Which kinda sucks with the uphill, but hey, you take what you can get....)


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

severine said:


> It sounds like Upper Nor'Easter and Stinger are what will be closed.  According to their website, you can still access Lower Nor'Easter via Canyon Run.  (Which kinda sucks with the uphill, but hey, you take what you can get....)



Thanks for the update.  If you cut over from Canyon at the right spot you can carry enough speed to get up that little incline to NE.  Not to mention you won't have to watch out for peeps coming down upper NE since it will be closed.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2008)

I meant more the uphill just to get to the top of Canyon, but good tip.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

severine said:


> I meant more the uphill just to get to the top of Canyon, but good tip.



Ahh yes.  I hate that spot too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

*Ack!*

Oh no! Just got this email from Chris:



> Just some info. to save your friends any disappointment. Nor,Easter will be closed at sunset tonight, Due to a lighting issue. We will fix it Monday.



I can't catch a break. I _still _haven't managed to ski the new bumps. 

I'm out. I'll aim for tomorrow night, I guess. At least we found out about this ahead of time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow.  Thanks for the heads up. My wife will be thrilled.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Tomorrow night?


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2008)

Brian ended up taking over my shift tonight so he's there right now either working (or skiing, if he finagled the time off ).  I will be there skiing tomorrow night, though not on the bumps.  I haven't been out yet this month!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 10, 2008)

Out.  I have to run a conditioning session tomorrow night at the HS.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2008)

I got one run in on NE before they pulled the rope.  I skied it pretty good, but other than that I don't remember much about how the conditions were.  After that they had it closed, and for good reason since none of the lights were on.  I hit the top section (they had it closed where Temptor turns off) a few times before cutting over to Temptor and it was pretty hairy with no lights.   The Ex bumps were skiing very good, there were some monster sized ones with DEEP troughs in the bottom section that really made things interesting.  I only took like 3 or 4 runs before I had to work.  I really wished I could have done more, but I was happy with what I could get.  The conditions were nice, some natural still falling and they started up the snow guns at 5:30.  I hear they're going to be making snow for the next few days.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report Brian, sounds like Wed. night should be good! I just hope my legs are ready by then, MRG kicked my a$$ and I still hurt!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like Tim and I are in for tonight.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Looks like Tim and I are in for tonight.



Nice. Recovered from MRG? I feel kinda crappy today, but I'm still going to go for it if possible. I simply can't let another night session on the bumps slip by.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice. Recovered from MRG? I feel kinda crappy today, but I'm still going to go for it if possible. I simply can't let another night session on the bumps slip by.



Yeah, and I still have to post some pics! (pc was acting fruity on me yesterday and Tim doesn't want girl cooties on his laptop)

Back's a little tweeky, but nothing too bad. I hear ya though, only been out once in the past two weeks


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Anyone up for tomorrow night instead? Should get some fresh snow in the afternoon which will smooth out the bumps.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, and I still have to post some pics! (pc was acting fruity on me yesterday and Tim doesn't want girl cooties on his laptop)



We're waaaaaiting.... :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 11, 2008)

Is there still going to be a Wed night bump fest this week?;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Is there still going to be a Wed night bump fest this week?;-)



I may, or may not be there for Wednesday night this week...


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

I think I'm going to skip tonight and go tomorrow night to take advantage of hopefully some fresh powder. Anyone else?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think I'm going to skip tonight and go tomorrow night to take advantage of hopefully some fresh powder. Anyone else?



You guys are killing me.  My schedule is a mess right now.  If I get approval from wife and boss I would like to hit Sundown on Tues night.  Then I might switch my vaca day from Wed to Thurs and hit the Sundown bumps in the daytime sun on Thursday.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 11, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Is there still going to be a Wed night bump fest this week?;-)


 
never mind. Kids now have afternoon Dentist appointments. :sad:


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2008)

And men say _women_ are indecisive.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

severine said:


> And men say _women_ are indecisive.



Gotta follow the snow sometimes. I'll leave this thread for you and the Evils and start a new one for tomorrow...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

FYI for anyone heading out tonight, they'll most likely be making snow...  So be prepared...


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

*No Lower Nor'easter*

Looks like they haven't fixed the lighting issue on Nor'easter yet so don't count on it for tonight. Tomorrow will have better bumps anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like they haven't fixed the lighting issue on Nor'easter yet so don't count on it for tonight. Tomorrow will have better bumps anyway.



Where do you see that, or did you get an email??  I don't see it mentioned on the website like it was last night...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like they haven't fixed the lighting issue on Nor'easter yet so don't count on it for tonight. Tomorrow will have better bumps anyway.



U-G-H. Ok then Mr. and I for a tentative Tuesday....


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Where do you see that, or did you get an email??  I don't see it mentioned on the website like it was last night...



Chris Emailed me. He didn't say it would definitely be closed, but said if anyone was coming specifically for N'E not to make the trip. He also said it's really unfortunate, since the bumps look the best they have all season. I _still _haven't gotten on the newly seeded bumps. Hope tomorrow works out.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Chris Emailed me. He didn't say it would definitely be closed, but said if anyone was coming specifically for N'E not to make the trip. He also said it's really unfortunate, since the bumps look the best they have all season. I _still _haven't gotten on the newly seeded bumps. Hope tomorrow works out.



That sucks!  Hopefully they can get the lights fixed...


----------

